# Reverb unit G.A.S. (drool...)



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Only $3700. Four channels of spring reverb. Two short. Two long. Wet EQ on each channel. Top tier company in Poland. Hmm, maybe I should get two...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh my.... now there's 2 pieces of gear I need to grab when I go back home too Kielbasaland. Lot of really good studio gear coming out of the fatherland; also some real nice phigh tech acoustically purpose built studios there too. We've come a long way from Disco-Polo.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Oh my.... now there's 2 pieces of gear I need to grab when I go back home too Kielbasaland. Lot of really good studio gear coming out of the fatherland; also some real nice phigh tech acoustically purpose built studios there too. We've come a long way from Disco-Polo.


Yes, these dudes are quite proud of their studio (how they started, I think). Check out their YouTube videos. The guy's "signature" is "smoking" a chili pepper. Just the right touch for an outfit making such snobby gear.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No more expensive reverbs for me, just my BigSky! This rack thing doesn't even run MIDI!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> when I go back home too Kielbasaland.


Where do you go when you are there?

I go to Czestochowa.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

greco said:


> Where do you go when you are there?
> 
> I go to Czestochowa.


Czarna Madonna, eh? For me it's mostly Krakow, but tryin to spend more time in Warsaw lately to reconnect with that side of the fam. I tend to go back every 5 years or so (since before the wall fell; it's been a trip seeing how different it is every time I go).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> No more expensive reverbs for me, just my BigSky! This rack thing doesn't even run MIDI!


Haha. At three rack spaces this thing could be a bitch hauling around to gigs!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

For something more reasonable (1RU, 2 channels, 1 short and 1 long, and a quarter of the price) see the Demeter RV-1 (which also comes in a pedal format but not the exact same box - 1 channel for one thing: RRP-1 Real Reverbulator ):

RV-1D Real Spring Reverb

Looks like a bargain in comparison, but I never seriously considerred it because even though 2 channel it's not stereo (channels arent the same).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> For something more reasonable (1RU, 2 channels, 1 short and 1 long, and a quarter of the price) see the Demeter RV-1. Looks like a bargain in comparison, but I never seriously considerred it because even though 2 channel it's not stereo (channels arent the same).


Sent Demeter an email and they did not reply. Like CountryMan microphones. If they are not interested, neither am 
I. On the other hand, I am actively engaged in a conversation with Ralph at Zerotronics. 

CoolSprings Stereo Reverb System


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yeah, the Coolsprings is a great concept, BUT it is not really that good for me personally (despite having a number of preamps to use for drive/makup gain - the thing is passive so there is level loss) - because it is so simple, it is not good for anything that has too much low end content; vox and guitar and other middish instruments only - even neck pup on some guitars (def no bass) would get too muddy. It will also be very crashy on transients too (e.g. kick yer amp when it's on). The best mechanical (spring and plate) reverbs have some EQ and/or compresion/limiting before the delay line to take care of that. For example, I can run drums through my AKG BX25 and it doesn't sound like a guitar amp in the bed of a truck speeding down a bumpy hunting trail. But Other than that it's perfect.

Also, considering it's basically just transformers and reverb tanks in a box, with I/O connectors; I would DIY my own before I bought one.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, the Coolsprings is a great concept, BUT it is not really that good for me personally (despite having a number of preamps to use for drive/makup gain - the thing is passive so there is level loss) - because it is so simple, it is not good for anything that has too much low end content; vox and guitar and other middish instruments only - even neck pup on some guitars (def no bass) would get too muddy. It will also be very crashy on transients too (e.g. kick yer amp when it's on). The best mechanical (spring and plate) reverbs have some EQ and/or compresion/limiting before the delay line to take care of that. For example, I can run drums through my AKG BX25 and it doesn't sound like a guitar amp in the bed of a truck speeding down a bumpy hunting trail. But Other than that it's perfect.
> 
> Also, considering it's basically just transformers and reverb tanks in a box, with I/O connectors; I would DIY my own before I bought one.


Thanks for the input. I am not concerned about the level loss. As you say yourself, you have all kinds of gear to cover that. I do see how it could have its limitations in multi-track recording. I want it for vocals only. 

I did build my own reverb once. Two springs out-of-phase, bipolar power, mono. It was good. I may still have it around.

I think the Cool Springs is better though. He makes them to order, so I will be able to get a couple of convenient features and a proper decay for vocals. Also, I have four Symetrix 528 channel strips with compression and fully parametric EQ on all three bands, so if needed, I am covered. In and out.

BTW, what was the other piece of Polish-made gear you are looking at?

Here is his quick start guide:


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> BTW, what was the other piece of Polish-made gear you are looking at?


Similar to the Coolsprings actually in that it needs a preamp after it for makup gain: a diode bridge type compressor (dirty like a vintage Neve 33609 or the current RND 535 that recently came out).

... shit looks like it's discontinued, dammit. This thing: Amtec Phanzen Phantom-Powered Stereo Compressor Mint Condition


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Similar to the Coolsprings actually in that it needs a preamp after it for makup gain: a diode bridge type compressor (dirty like a vintage Neve 33609 or the current RND 535 that recently came out).
> 
> ... shit looks like it's discontinued, dammit. This thing: Amtec Phanzen Phantom-Powered Stereo Compressor Mint Condition


Guh-roovy. Double drool. Single rack space. Lovely.


----------

